# Green Slime tire sealant.



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

Having just gotten 3 riding mowers and also already had one I have a few tires that will not hold air for even a day. I kept a small 3 gallon tank air compressor to air tires up when I needed to use the tractors. I decided to research tire sealants to see if any were any good. Green Slime came in second place and stated it could seal a 1/4 inch hole and seal a leaking tire bead at rim. You Tube video even showed it sealing a 1/4" hole in a tubeless tire. I found WalMart sells the stuff and cheaper than I could get it online so I bought a gallon of it.
I used it on four tractor tires and all four have held air for 24 hours. All the tires would have been flat or almost flat in 24 hrs. before putting the slime in them. 
One small front tractor tire had air leaks on the sidewalls and tread. The tire was mostly dry rotted. I put the slime in the tire but I couldn't even get the tire to air up because it was leaking air out as fast as I put air into it. Green slime was blowing out of a sidewall dry rot slit and wasn't even sealing it closed. It did seal off some tread leaks. So much for being able to seal a 1/4" hole when it can't even seal up a fine slit in a sidewall. I am afraid a tube would not hold up for very long so another tire might be the better option.
Well for less than $20 I repaired 4 out of 5 tires and I still have maybe a quart left in the gallon jug. So I guess it was worth buying.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have tubes in three of my four tires on one of my lawn tractors, and they are holding up just fine. Tubes are a little pricier than Slime, but it's something I'm more comfortable with doing.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

The green slime is probably not the best product of the type. It is however easily available in my area and has been a product put in every tire I have. Auto, trailor, equipment. Has been well worth it for me.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

gman51 said:


> Having just gotten 3 riding mowers and also already had one I have a few tires that will not hold air for even a day. I kept a small 3 gallon tank air compressor to air tires up when I needed to use the tractors. I decided to research tire sealants to see if any were any good. Green Slime came in second place and stated it could seal a 1/4 inch hole and seal a leaking tire bead at rim. You Tube video even showed it sealing a 1/4" hole in a tubeless tire. I found WalMart sells the stuff and cheaper than I could get it online so I bought a gallon of it.
> I used it on four tractor tires and all four have held air for 24 hours. All the tires would have been flat or almost flat in 24 hrs. before putting the slime in them.
> One small front tractor tire had air leaks on the sidewalls and tread. The tire was mostly dry rotted. I put the slime in the tire but I couldn't even get the tire to air up because it was leaking air out as fast as I put air into it. Green slime was blowing out of a sidewall dry rot slit and wasn't even sealing it closed. It did seal off some tread leaks. So much for being able to seal a 1/4" hole when it can't even seal up a fine slit in a sidewall. I am afraid a tube would not hold up for very long so another tire might be the better option.
> Well for less than $20 I repaired 4 out of 5 tires and I still have maybe a quart left in the gallon jug. So I guess it was worth buying.


I too swear by this green stuff cause everything I own would either be slimed or it it would just plain be parked! I did just notice that the (less than a quart) in the bottom of my year old gallon has kinda scabbed over and the pump has quit because of it. So I been tryin to get it transferred into a quart hypoid bottle so I can (Squeeze) the rest in my flat golf cart tire!!! My mechanic shop buddies absolutely HATE this stuff cause they sell and mount tires but I would definitely be lost without it, One little example is my old Honda three wheelers which I, along with a good friend tried to use inner tubes and the only ones that we could find are absolute Chinese JUNK and the stems break off within a day or two; so back to the slime!


----------



## 40Windsor (Sep 18, 2019)

Please dont put that stuff in your car tires. That stuff sucks when people dont tell you that they put a few quarts in a tire and you go to bust it off the bead.
Tractors, yeah. Stuff works good.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Tire repair people still complain even if you do tell them. It is understandable since its messy. On the other hand it sure limits the amount of repairs needed. When I figure in the cost of a flat, time lost off a job, or the hassle of swapping tires it makes it a easy choice for me to use it.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

If you like your rims, stay away from hydro-seals! I once bought a JD 420 garden tractor that had old golf cart tires on the front. One front tie kept going down but I couldn't find the leak. Took the tire off & cleaned up the mess, then sand blasted the rim to find an 1/8" hole corroded through the rim! Don't know the brand of hydro-seal that was in the tire, but it was enough to keep me away from the stuff!


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

.... ain't no doubt; the stuff is messy as hell and I don't blame the tire guys hating it BUT I only use it where I see little choice as I mentioned regarding the CHINESE JUNK inner tubes and I am the only guy that has to deal with them. I hadn't thought about the corrosion potential but that would be a consideration for some. Pretty much anything I'm using it for is on it's last legs anyway.............


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I find it works........some of the time. Cost me $12 for about a pint at Walmart in Quebec somewhere. Evaporated milk works (most times)for slow leaks; take out core, either 'spit' in a half of a mouthful directly or put on a piece of plastic hose and spit it in through that. Put the core back in, pump it up and run it so it spreads....


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

There is a better product out there. It's called FlatOut. A few cents more that green slime but contains no latex and cleans up with water. Stays liquid in the tire and professes to seal a 1/2 leak. So far it has worked for me. I found it on Amazon.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

If you have slime in the automotive tires, shops now charge an additional fee to deal with it. The latest rate is $13.71 per tire. I know, because discount tire was charging the person in front of me for that reason. 

Since I do organic farming, the green slime MSDS sheet tells the chemical composition, thus, it's a no-no for my place. 

I've used the green slime once on a 10-speed bike. worked great. But, heavy in the tire rotating. Later replacing the tread, it was very messy. I've then switched over to the Kevlar belted treads to avoid punctures. 

As for tubes in the tires, just make sure the wall thickness is thick. The CHEAP Asian tubes are junk. They blow out in hours or weeks and cost a bit still. We use a few garden carts on the farm. I learned the hard way with those tires.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Yep I am one of those that folks bring those slime filled tires when the need repaired or replaced. If you love it then I challenge you to take the tire off the rim with the rim slimy and the goo dripping all over the tire changing machine and the floor. Yes it is also hard on the rims as it often lifts the paint and causes rusting. We recommend using tubes, a whole lot cleaner and easier to replace. If you love the slime use it but don't complain when you have to replace the tire, wheel, and pay an extra fee to have the tire repaired. A lot of people don't even like tubes because they can't plug a tire with a tube in it.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

After I use the slime pump I take it out of the jug and pump what's in the pump back into the jug. Then I pump clean water till the pump is cleaned out. That should stop the pump clogging up.
As far as using tubes goes I wonder will old tire plugs in the tire or dry rot slits cause the tube to fail? One of the small tires had a tube in it that was sliced into big pieces. No wonder the slime couldn't fix that leaking tire. I just wonder what ripped the tube open? Would a new tube get ripped up again in the tire?
BTW The front tires have the tire stems on the inside rim instead of outside. I thought someone just put them on the wrong sides. Nope the rims will rub against the spindle if try to turn them around so stem is facing out. I have no idea what these rims came off of but they sure weren't made for this Scott/JD. Could they be off of a golf cart?


----------



## nsemo (Jul 21, 2017)

bmaverick said:


> If you have slime in the automotive tires, shops now charge an additional fee to deal with it. The latest rate is $13.71 per tire. I know, because discount tire was charging the person in front of me for that reason.
> 
> Since I do organic farming, the green slime MSDS sheet tells the chemical composition, thus, it's a no-no for my place.
> 
> ...


----------



## nsemo (Jul 21, 2017)

I have an exmark zero turn mower. The operators manual warns against using any type of liner or foam fill material in the drive tires as this may cause failures to the hydro drive system and other components and will void the warranty.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Cub cadet dealers sell a product that is blue and contains no latex. It works better than slime but it is almost twice the price, so I use slime in the lawnmowers and tractors. Found it works best if you apply once, then waitwait a week and do another application. It handles the larger holes that way. 

My brother in law had an absolute.fit when I put slime in the.front tires of the NAA. to heal thorn holes. They are the.old 4 ply type with 2 ply load rating. Worked.very well witH 2 applications. No more leaks. 

When Joey had trouble with the front tires on his 3000, he went out and bought tubes. That lasted about 3 days then flat again. I told him that the $35 dollar tubes were useless unless you pulled all the thorns out first. Last I heard he was at Rural King buying Slime.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Not a week goes by that I don't do tire work for a customer. I absolutely *hate* this stuff. I warn people if they were to damn cheap to buy a tube, or plug the tire the first time it went flat, they are really not going to like what I'm going to charge them clean up their mess...


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Ed Williams said:


> Cub cadet dealers sell a product that is blue and contains no latex. It works better than slime but it is almost twice the price, so I use slime in the lawnmowers and tractors. Found it works best if you apply once, then waitwait a week and do another application. It handles the larger holes that way.


Ed,
As I stated in an earlier post, FlatOut is that blue product. Not sure what dealers charge but I just checked Amazon.Green Slime goes for around $8 and some cents for an 8 oz bottle. FlatOut is $14.72 for a 32 0z bottle. It has Kevlar fibers in it. I use it and am well satisfied. I once used slime but I refuse to put it in my tires any longer.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Never knew the name of the blue stuff, or if was open marketed. Cub dealer sells as their private brand at ridiculous cost. Now I know what to look for. I only use it on lawnmower and front tractor tires. Car tires use Kelvar plugs or internal rubber patches. I have a manual bead br es zker that works quite well and one of the old staND type bubble balancers that is slow but effective.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Did not mention in the last post. But if you are going to tube a tire and it has a break or plug in it it MUST be removed or covered or the tube will rub on the cut or plug and leak. I grew up when just about all tires were tube type and know what blow out patches are and have used them to cover cuts and holes in tires. The worst patch I have ever seen was a patch made from a tire bolted i another tire to cover a rather large cut. But it did the job.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

We have our HF trailers with worthless HF tubes. but regardless the tires are frequently in Goat Heads and cannot be sealed any other way than with something added to the tube. 

Currently we use Green Slime because I did know there was an alternative. 

Been in the two trailers for probably 15 years and haven't had to demount yet. 

After the first demount after reading the above posts I will probably be looking for other alternatives.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

For just a standard puncture repair in a tubeless tire, I've used "Plug Patches" for years. They are way more dependable than just plug thread, especially on a constantly flexing sidewall


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> For just a standard puncture repair in a tubeless tire, I've used "Plug Patches" for years. They are way more dependable than just plug thread, especially on a constantly flexing sidewall


Are these a single size or are there a few sizes?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bmaverick said:


> Are these a single size or are there a few sizes?


Vulcatek calls then Pilot Wire Plug Patches and Speedy Plug calls them Quilled Patch Plugs. The "Plug" sizes come in 1/8"(3mm), 1/4"(6mm), and 3/8"(10mm). The "Patch" sizes are all the same 1-3/4"(44mm). Here's a link to 24pcs of 1/4" on Amazon for $16.39 + free shipping

https://www.amazon.com/Puncture-Mus...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584345020636884&psc=1


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> Vulcatek calls then Pilot Wire Plug Patches and Speedy Plug calls them Quilled Patch Plugs. The "Plug" sizes come in 1/8"(3mm), 1/4"(6mm), and 3/8"(10mm). The "Patch" sizes are all the same 1-3/4"(44mm). Here's a link to 24pcs of 1/4" on Amazon for $16.39 + free shipping
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Puncture-Mus...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584345020636884&psc=1


Bob, that's really nice. With these cheap tires and tubes from Asia these days, it's a pain looking for the good ones.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I stick with Kenda and Carlisle on tires these days and always go with 4-ply. They cost a little more, but the quality is there to justify the $$$ spent. If you've never used those plug patches before, you won't go back to a conventional patch once you've used them.

If you're ever looking for anything to do with tire repair/tire tools these guys have been around for ever. They're not cheap, it's where most tire shops go to get their supplies/tools. It's all professional grade stuff....

https://www.myerstiresupply.com/shop/

Ever fight the battle of putting a tube in a stiff-walled lawnmower tire? Really hard on the fingers some time, especially on smaller steer tires. Here's a tool I use that makes the job so much easier. Myers carry's them, but I made mine out of a couple of old heavy-duty screw drivers. Just position the bead between the two blades and pry the tire open as you stuff the tube in place.....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> I stick with Kenda and Carlisle on tires these days and always go with 4-ply.


Bob, I would agree will all you mentioned with the exception of Carlisle tires. I've had more troubles and blow-outs with that brand than any other name brand. Both for RV travel trailers and cargo/utility trailers. Also, I don't drive the max interstate speeds either because heat and road friction are a tires worst enemy when the load is balanced and load rated properly. 

I've had good use out of Greenball and Load-Star. Then there is this brand I've seen over the years called Nanco. These are the best I've had years ago on the cargo hauler. 8-ply, thick as can be tire rubber, tread that tracks so straight, it makes the trailer keep in line with high cross winds. They are a well known brand for ATV and UTV vehicles. Boaters with heavy loads have these on their trailers too.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The big problem with smaller "specialty tires" is the date code. These type of tires (Lawnmower, motorcycles, ATV's, etc) don't have the retail volume that car and truck tires see. The shift to on-line purchasing over the last 10 years has added to the gamble. You order a brand new tire and it shows up with a 4 year old date code on it. I've even had this happen with wholesale distributors that do way more volume in these types of tires than any E-bay/Amazon seller. 

I have owned an immaculate 1977 GL1000 Goldwing for 30+ years. A stock 1st generation Goldwing (1975-1977) runs a 4 x 17, tube-type, rear tire. 1977 was the last year Honda put spoke rims on them. Now days, most heavy street bikes run 16", tubeless, tires. The last rear tire I bought from the local dealer was 4 years old and still in the wrapping. When I pointed it out to the kid behind the counter, he looked at me like I was talking about string theory. I only ride about 2K a year now and get about 8K wear out of those old-school bias ply tires. Made me real nervous this year cruising down an asphalt road, in MS, in July, knowing my rear tire was 8 years old....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> The big problem with smaller "specialty tires" is the date code.


Well, that cargo trailer I have with the Nanco tires dates back to the early 1990s. They lasted 22 years without issues. Now, I swapped 2 of them out because of the worry due to dry rot. Guess what, the NEW Carlisle trailer tires BLEW on the interstate and the Nanco held up. One the tread totally separated like it was a re-tread and the just popped.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Spent years managing the maintenance on HD truck fleets. Rules of thumb on HD truck tires - 1) Never run tire casings that are over 5 years old. 2) Never send, or receive, tire casings to/from a recap shop that are over 3 years old, so date code becomes super important on tires. What was the DOT date code on the "New" Carlisle tires? Carlisle tires work fine for me on lawnmowers, but then again, I only occasionally mow at 60 MPH and even then only if the dew has burnt off the lawn..... Safety First!!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> Carlisle tires work fine for me on lawnmowers, but then again, I only occasionally mow at 60 MPH and even then only if the dew has burnt off the lawn..... Safety First!!!


Wow! I never seen anyone mow at those speeds!  Bet when you are mowing near the roadway, the cops speed trap goes off, but he can't give a ticket for being on private property. AWESOME.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, green slime or not, it would not have helped today. One of the two remaining Carlisle tires came apart. These are not dry rotted and are only 4 years old. They came with the trailer. This is the 2nd tread separation with the RadialTrail with DuraTrail Technology tires. The first one came apart on the interstate just after a semi passed. Thus, I was skeptical. Now I know these tires are flawed. It's all tread separation and both tires are still inflated. 

DW said, before the winter starts, let's put all new tires on that trailer before it's stuck there for good.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a bad looking tire! Never seen anything like that.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> That's a bad looking tire! Never seen anything like that.


This has been my luck with Carlisle brand tires all my life. They are cheap cheap cheap. I would never trust them on any equipment. 

This trailer gets moved about 6 times a year. Only the Carlisle tires ever go bad. The other brand isn't doing anything bad. 

Wish I can find some Nanco's locally. I did find 2 brands in the area that are Load rating 117 (E 10-ply). $67 & $74. 

Many of the Carlisle tires are load C & D. The trailer does have the Carlisle load E that failed.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You can ORDER Nanco tires through Wally World....


----------

